# dissolving calcium into water ?



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

is dissolving calcium powder into water in a water dish for a chinese water dragon a good idea or bad ?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Reptiles generaly speaking don't drink very often so you won't be able to keep an eye on the calcium intake the way you would if it is added to their food. But it may work OK.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you felt like supplementing the water you can buy liquid calcium, which I think would be more effective than trying to dissolve a powder in it as I believe the powder will settle and seperate as opposed to fully disolving like liquid.


----------



## clewesy09 (Sep 1, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Reptiles generaly speaking don't drink very often so you won't be able to keep an eye on the calcium intake the way you would if it is added to their food. But it may work OK.


i wasnt going to use it as a subsitute to putting it on the food i was just going to give it a try 

does it have any affects because of mixing calcium and water ?
im not to sure on the chemicals 

any brainiacs out there ?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh right thats cool then, well I can't see any reson you could not try it but i think it will just clump.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Athravan said:


> If you felt like supplementing the water you can buy liquid calcium, which I think would be more effective than trying to dissolve a powder in it as I believe the powder will settle and seperate as opposed to fully disolving like liquid.




Yeah, Liquid calcium is the best for mixing with water, a powder wouldn't disperse properly in water. Whereas a liquid calcium supplement would.


----------

